# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cảnh giác ke giả ..........n

## Mạnh Tường

Em phải công nhận các bác giữ trọng trách cùa 4 room mình thật sự là bình tĩnh va nhân nhượng. chứ theo em là triệt luôn những kẻ giả ngu đang muốn làm nhiễu diễn đàn.

----------

Nam CNC, racing boy, thuhanoi, vanlam1102

----------


## Gamo

Ui, nhiều khi ngu thiệt thì sao hả bác?

Chắc bác Ếch Min là tín đồ của lý thuyết "Invisible Hand"

----------


## itanium7000

Vụ gì thế bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

Diễn đàn có nội quy thì mình thực hiện đúng nội quy thôi anh , anh em đã và đang tham gia đều biết và đang cố gắng xây dựng diễn đàn tốt hơn vì cộng đồng , những lỗi nhỏ chắc chắn sẽ có , dần dần sẽ cố gắng hoàn thiện hơn , nhưng nhìn chung ra những cái mình đạt được lớn hơn nhiều , nếu bây giờ cảm tính xử sự cá nhân thì lại theo vết xe đổ của diễn đàn khác thôi anh.

---- Anh em có quyền nêu ra vấn đề báo cáo riêng cho admin biết mà , và nếu rõ ràng muốn nhắc nhở cho tất cả anh em biết thì vẫn có mục cảnh báo để tạo topic cảnh báo , ban quản trị xét thấy điều đó đúng và sẽ đem nội quy ra xử à.




Mà cũng tò mò xí , dzụ dzì vậy anh Tường ???? ai giả ngu anh ??? lỡ ngu thiệt như chú gà mờ nói thì sao ??? à gà mờ à chưa biết ai thiệt ai giả đâu , tao thì tin mày thiệt à HAHAHA.

----------

Gamo, Huudong, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Cái đó thì đã hẳn, nhưng Gà Mờ thì sao nào? Ganh tỵ hả?

----------


## solero

Những đối tượng này thường tỏ ra ngu, hỏi han lung tung loạn xà ngầu. Nhưng đôi khi trong câu nói lại lòi ra cái đuôi rất nguy hiểm. Người đời hay có câu: "Đã ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm", nhưng với trường hợp này có thể áp dụng cả chiều ngược lại.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngu giả khổ thân - ngu thiệt lại hạnh phúc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận mấy chú kĩ thuật xách mé thìệt , xiên xỏ rõ mồn một vậy mà cứ ảo ảo hehehehe , em khoái mấy bác rồi đó nha. Vậy đó nó cũng ứng với anh em luôn , đôi lúc giả bộ ngu ngu hỏi là bị chém ráng chịu à .

    Bây giờ anh Tường thấy diễn đàn xử sự đúng hay sai nè , thời gian sẽ trả lời tất cả.

----------


## Diyodira

sao không nói thẳng ra ai luôn cho nó dễ, có bằng chứng mới chém gió được.
đọc topic không hiểu cho lắm, chắc không phải người trong cuộc?  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> sao không nói thẳng ra ai luôn cho nó dễ, có bằng chứng mới chém gió được.
> đọc topic không hiểu cho lắm, chắc không phải người trong cuộc?


nói ra rùi lại có nick bị mất tích , rùi lại có nick mới ..còn không thì nhặng xị lên đòi bằng chứng đâu, rồi xỉ vả nhau ... ko tốt cho tinh thần đoàn kết dân tộc ...
ứ quan tâm chi  cho nhức đầu bác ợ . Hỏi mà giờ mình ko thèm trả lời lúc đó có kẻ ức chế bác ợ :Wink:  ngu cho ngủ luôn .

----------


## cnclaivung

bạn cho đi những tri thức, bạn sẽ nhận được sự kính trọng, bạn cho những lời cay đắng bạn sẽ nhận điều bất hạnh

----------

anhxco, Minh Phúc, vandiep1995

----------

